
Google Assistant interpreter mode real-time translation on iOS andAndroid phones - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/12/21010451/google-assistant-interpreter-mode-android-ios-apps
======
bookofjoe
>Once you’re in interpreter mode, the Assistant will translate your speech and
read it out loud. On phone screens, the Assistant is able to offer up Smart
Replies that can speed up the conversation by letting you respond without
having to speak.

